
Working with different filesystems - jorangreef
https://nodejs.org/en/docs/guides/working-with-different-filesystems
======
gazby
The sheer scale of things you apparently need to account for seems pretty
unreasonable to me. Shouldn't some subset of this be abstracted, maybe
optionally or with a module?

~~~
jorangreef
I think Node provides objective access to the filesystem, representing it as
it is, without getting in the way. From there, I use a module to test
filesystem behavior, and use several comparison functions depending on the
behavior of the filesystem.

Much also depends on the nature of your application, this determines how you
would want to probe or work with the filesystem. For example, do you create a
test filename to see the exact NFD form that HFS+ uses or estimate it if this
is not critical to the task at hand.

